# When does Petco get shipments in?



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Just wondering when/how often Petco gets their fish/snail shipments. I noticed a few of you work at Petco. Is each store on a different schedule or is it a set day each week?


----------



## jxssa (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not entirely sure, but I think mine gets theirs on Fridays. Maybe there's something on Google that says if the shipment arrival days are the same across the board?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine gets their fish in on Wednesdays.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wednesdays. ;3 My PetSmart gets them Fridays.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I found out mine is on Tuesdays for freshwater and Thursdays for saltwater. I found out how Petco is making more money: labeling "Koi Bettas." I almost got this beauty of a male but under the red spots he was pineapple-ing and I was too scared to know how much Petco would charge for this "new" type of betta. There was also an XL cello king who's been there for a while. GUYS, I RESISTED.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Not for long KitKat! lol go get that Cello!!!! 

I think mine is Thursdays but they've been having issues getting orders through so they haven't had much in any new shipments.


----------

